

Ask HN: What open source packages are available to display chart and graphs? - zubairshams

Google provides an API to create charts. But it's hosted by Google. What alternative options are available to display charts on a web based application?
======
flacon
Highcharts is my fav and default charting library.

<http://www.highcharts.com>

Highcharts is not open source but is free to use for non-commercial use. I
have paid the $80 to use it on commercial websites and client/managers are
always very impressed with its capabilities. I think its well-worth the $$

<http://www.highcharts.com/license>

~~~
bricestacey
Highcharts _is_ open source, but it has a restrictive license for commercial
use. It is free for non-commercial use (personal, non-profit) and it is also
free during development, even commercial apps.

I also highly recommend. It's a pleasure to work with. Sites using it include
MixPanel if you want to see it in action.

<http://www.highcharts.com/license>

------
jsundram
There's always Protovis: <http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/>

~~~
jergason
Protovis is fantastic. It goes well beyond charts and graphing, but you can
create some wonderful, interactive charts with it.

------
madhouse
There's flot: <http://code.google.com/p/flot/> Raphael.js (along with
gRaphael): <http://raphaeljs.com/> jqPlot: <http://www.jqplot.com/>

I'd recommend flot out of these three, had the best experience with that one
so far.

------
jschrf
Check out Flot for jQuery: <http://code.google.com/p/flot/>

Some excellent examples here (scroll down):

<http://code.google.com/p/flot/wiki/FlotUsage>

------
_delirium
For time-series, I like dygraphs: <http://dygraphs.com/>

For server-side chart generation, I tend to use matplotlib (semi-recently
changed from gnuplot).

------
JoshCole
One option, depending on the type of chart your looking for, might be the
Javascript InfoVis Toolkit: <http://thejit.org/>

